# Top finish for pine flooring?



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

So my Dad and I are installing knotty pine flooring and we are wanting to know what kind of finish to use, after staining the floor, that's water resistant and easy to clean. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Jim Tank (Apr 28, 2009)

I put in a red pine floor in huest bath and used Minwax Helmsman exterior polyurethane, it has held up very good considering the shower in there provides plenty of moisture. The tank on the stool had a small crack (thought it was just sweating alot). But the three light coats has held up for 6 years now and other than I wish it didnot yellow as much, I am satisfied with durability.


----------



## edp (May 25, 2007)

*I would recommend*

Varathane, a water based polyurethane with aluminum oxide added to improve wear and resistance to scuffs and scratches. It was developed as a floor sealing product but I have been using it for table tops and dresser tops as well. Sprays nice right out of the can or for floors, a shammy on a stick. It dries nearly as fast as lacquer and produces little to no odor.

Ed


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I suggest Parks Pro Finisher, a waterbased polyurethane, that IMO is equal to lacquer or oil base polyurethane in durability, and is available at HD.


----------

